# PC Games 10/12: Jubiläums-Heft mit Top-Vollversion The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion + Titelstory Crysis 3



## Petra_Froehlich (22. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 10/12: Jubiläums-Heft mit Top-Vollversion The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion + Titelstory Crysis 3* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 10/12: Jubiläums-Heft mit Top-Vollversion The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion + Titelstory Crysis 3


----------



## Euzone (22. September 2012)

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir mal so ein abbo hole, aber die Geschenke für ein Jahresabbo reissen mich nicht so vom Hocker, dass ich jetzt das abbo haben will. wenn ich schon ein Jahres Abbo abschließe, muss auch das  Present etwas vernünftiges sein und nicht so ein Mist wie z.b. WoW SChlüsselanhänger  oder nen Gb USB Stick. Die Dinger kriegste hinterher geschmissen, dafür brauche ich kein  Abbo


----------



## chbdiablo (22. September 2012)

Mach doch ein Prämienabo, da bekommst du dann auch was ordentliches: Leser werben Leser - Abo PC GAMES DVD - PCG


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2012)

Kommt das Heft für die Abonennten jetzt heute am Sa. oder auch am Mittwoch?
bzw. ist da wieder so´n Embargo schuld?


----------



## der-jan (22. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Kommt das Heft für die Abonennten jetzt heute am Sa. oder auch am Mittwoch?
> bzw. ist da wieder so´n Embargo schuld?


bist du dir sicher bei dem wort was du verwendet hast? embargo? ich kenn das nur auf internationaler wirtschaftsebene... heißt das nicht beschlagnahme?

egal: crytek soll froh sein daß deutsche magazine überhaupt noch so oft titelstories zu ihren spielen bringen - im grunde steht ja die anzahl der titelseiten in keiner relation zu den schlußendlichen verkaufserfolgen ihrer sachen....
gibt dutzende actionspiele, die sich weitaus besser verkaufen jedes jahr - wie schafft es daher crytek immer auf eins der 12 heftvorderseiten zu kommen - oft sogar mehrmals im jahr?


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher bei dem wort was du verwendet hast? embargo?


 
Sperrfrist (Presse) – Wikipedia


----------



## der-jan (22. September 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Sperrfrist (Presse) – Wikipedia



aha - danke dir  
das war ja auch ausgang meiner überlegungen - wenn es im deutschen ein griffiges kurzes wort für so eine sache schon gibt - wie eben sperrfrist - warum lehnt man dann ein anderes wort - dann noch für aus?
weil bei embargo denk ich halt erstmal an wirtschaftsboykott auf internationaler staatenebende (da gibt es kein griffiges kurzes deutsches wort für )


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> das war ja auch ausgang meiner überlegungen - wenn es im deutschen ein griffiges kurzes wort für so eine sache schon gibt - wie eben sperrfrist - warum lehnt man dann ein anderes wort - dann noch für aus?


 
weil die branche nun einmal englisch spricht, nehme ich an.
warum wird seit jeher von publishern geredet, wenns um (und imho _nur_ um) computer-spiele geht?
logisch ist das nicht, aber es ist eben so.


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> weil die branche nun einmal englisch spricht, nehme ich an.
> warum wird seit jeher von publishern geredet, wenns um (und imho _nur_ um) computer-spiele geht?
> logisch ist das nicht, aber es ist eben so.


 
naja, das Wort hat sich halt so eingebürgert, nicht unbedingt wegen des englischen, immerhin gibt es das Wort auch im Deutschen
Und es wär ja auch nicht der erste Begriff, der sich in der bedeutung verschoben hat

Im Übrigen hat sich die Frage erledigt, ich installier grade Oblivion 

btw.: ist die Gewinnspielseite noch nicht frei geschaltet?
ok, wenn mal nicht nur auf die Adresszeile schauen würde, sondern auch mal die Website, könnte einem auch mal auffallen, das da ganz dick 2 News mit den Gewinnspielen sind ...

Wobei das aber auch ne schwere Frage ist, aber gibt ja zum Glück Wikipedia


----------



## Exar-K (22. September 2012)

Diesmal kann ich mir die Videoshow leider nicht am Fernseher ansehen, da die Extended-DVD scheinbar ein anderes Dateiformat hat und mein BluRay-Player die nicht frisst. Doofes Oblivion.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2012)

Prima Ausgabe, tolle Vollversion und auch sehr schön, dass 2 DVDs dabei sind. Vielleicht solltet ihr mal darüber nachdenken - falls es möglich ist - die normale PCG Ausgabe immer mit 2 DVDs auszuliefern. Dann habt ihr mehr Platz zur Verfügung, könnt mehr Videos draufpacken und vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Demo noch.



Bonkic schrieb:


> weil die branche nun einmal englisch spricht, nehme ich an.
> warum wird seit jeher von publishern geredet, wenns um (und imho _nur_ um) computer-spiele geht?
> logisch ist das nicht, aber es ist eben so.


 
Also wenn das stimmt, was bei Wikipedia steht, dann ist Embargo ein spanisches Wort. Nichts mit Englisch 
Generell wird das aber arg übertrieben mit den Worten aus einer anderen Sprache, wenn es dafür ein deutsches gibt. Aber wir haben leider heutzutage viele "Deutschhasser", die diese Sprache ja am liebsten sofort abschaffen würden.


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (23. September 2012)

Test-Rubrik: Pro Evolution Soccer 2012, FIFA 12.
Sind die nicht letztes Jahr erschienen? Hehe


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2012)

Schöner "Crysis 3"-Bericht. Zeichnet sich doch noch mehr und mehr ab, dass die Umsetzung offener Levels nicht nur bloss heiße Luft ist. Endlich dürfen meine rechte respektive linke Curser-Tasten im FPS-Shooter wieder vermehrt zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (24. September 2012)

Staplerfahrer7388 schrieb:


> Test-Rubrik: Pro Evolution Soccer 2012, FIFA 12.
> Sind die nicht letztes Jahr erschienen? Hehe


 
Argh, danke für den Hinweis - korrigiert.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Happykind (24. September 2012)

was gibt es denn in der nächsten ausgabe als vollversion?


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. September 2012)

Happykind schrieb:


> was gibt es denn in der nächsten ausgabe als vollversion?


 
Ich mach es mal als spoiler, falls es jemand nicht wissen möchte:



Spoiler



Arcania - Gothic 4


----------



## Happykind (24. September 2012)

geeiiill!!!


----------



## byaliar (25. September 2012)

Sind denn bei der Vollversion alle add ons dabei?


----------



## meisterYoda (25. September 2012)

nein


----------



## Edelstoffl (25. September 2012)

Die GOTY- bzw. Jubiläumsausgabe bekomme ich teilweise schon für 5€ (mit allen Addons). Zudem sind die vorgestellten Mods eher aus der Uralt-Kiste; es gibt deutlich bessere und umfangreichere. Und von Nehrim möcht' ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Wieso sollte man sich also das Heft mit der Oldie-Version von Oblivion holen, wenn's zum gleichen Preis oder vielleicht für ein paar € mehr deutlich mehr gibt?
Klingt zwar toll, is aber leider nix besonderes....


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2012)

Edelstoffl schrieb:


> Die GOTY- bzw. Jubiläumsausgabe bekomme ich teilweise schon für 5€ (mit allen Addons). Zudem sind die vorgestellten Mods eher aus der Uralt-Kiste; es gibt deutlich bessere und umfangreichere. Und von Nehrim möcht' ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Wieso sollte man sich also das Heft mit der Oldie-Version von Oblivion holen, wenn's zum gleichen Preis oder vielleicht für ein paar € mehr deutlich mehr gibt?
> Klingt zwar toll, is aber leider nix besonderes....


 
Weil ein Heft nicht nur aus der Vollversion besteht und diese quasi nur ein zusätzliches extra ist


----------



## Enisra (26. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Weil ein Heft nicht nur aus der Vollversion besteht und diese quasi nur ein zusätzliches extra ist


 
Stimmt und auch wenn im Internet jeder Depp ein Test machen kann, so sind die interesanten Sparten eh die Vorschauen und Magazinartikel und die bekomm ich bestimmt nicht von Shooterking1999 der Edna bricht aus ne -20 gibt


----------



## der-jan (26. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Stimmt und auch wenn im Internet jeder Depp ein Test machen kann, so sind die interesanten Sparten eh die Vorschauen und Magazinartikel und die bekomm ich bestimmt nicht von Shooterking1999 der Edna bricht aus ne -20 gibt



du meinst die deutschen printmedien geben so gut wie immer anständige wertungen zu kleineren spielen ab? 

ich glaube genauso wie dir zig internetbeispiele einfallen wo irgendwelche "shooterkings" ein adventure oder ähnliches lieblos und vorurteilsbehaftet in nem test abfertigen - so fallen mir zig internet testberichte ein - die spiele abseits der triple 3 blockbuster schiene mit deutlich mehr liebe, mit deutlich mehr sorgfalt, gründlichkeit etc getestet haben als pcg, gamestar und co

ich würde nicht die pauschalaussage tätigen daß printspielemagazine den "allways better" stempel bekommen sollten

und bezüglich vorschauberichte - das ist ja mittlerweile auch "massenabfertigung" geworden - nix mit alpha in ruhe im büro antesten, oder ein dialog mit den entwicklern führen - sondern antanzen zu vorführungen in denen man genauso wie zig andere die quark der pr abteilungen vorgespühlt bekommt....ausnahme vielleicht computec und crytek


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2012)

Ich hoffe dass die übernächste Ausgabe nicht schon wieder ein Rollenspiel in petto hat. Ich mag mehr Genre-Abwechslung bei den Vollversionen.


----------



## der-jan (26. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass die übernächste Ausgabe nicht schon wieder ein Rollenspiel in petto hat. Ich mag mehr Genre-Abwechslung bei den Vollversionen.


 
rollenspiel ist halt nach actionspiel das zweite große genre was die leute halt wirklich interessiert, was die leute spielen - adventure, strategie etc kommt da weit weit dahinter - da action titel aber schwierig sind als vollversion (usk 16 bedingung, großes rummaulen wenn die grafik "nicht mehr ganz frisch ist") ist doch klar daß man gern rollenspiele wählt

die vollversionen sollen ja nicht die stammleser "belustigen und kurzweil verschaffen" sondern gelegenheitskäufer anziehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> rollenspiel ist halt nach actionspiel das zweite große genre was die leute halt wirklich interessiert, was die leute spielen - adventure, strategie etc kommt da weit weit dahinter - da action titel aber schwierig sind als vollversion (usk 16 bedingung, großes rummaulen wenn die grafik "nicht mehr ganz frisch ist") ist doch klar daß man gern rollenspiele wählt
> 
> die vollversionen sollen ja nicht die stammleser "belustigen und kurzweil verschaffen" sondern gelegenheitskäufer anziehen


 Aber gerade an guten wie auch hardware-schonenden Adventures mangelt es wahrlich nicht. Außerdem könnte man mehr zu Indie-Titeln zurückgreifen, "Trine" und "World of Goo" wren schon ein guter Anfang.
Rollenspielmäßig fühlt man sich, egal welche PC-Spiele-Zeitschrift man sucht, fast schon überschwemmt.


----------



## Briareos (26. September 2012)

Edelstoffl schrieb:


> Die GOTY- bzw. Jubiläumsausgabe bekomme ich teilweise schon für 5€ (mit allen Addons). Zudem sind die vorgestellten Mods eher aus der Uralt-Kiste; es gibt deutlich bessere und umfangreichere. Und von Nehrim möcht' ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Wieso sollte man sich also das Heft mit der Oldie-Version von Oblivion holen, wenn's zum gleichen Preis oder vielleicht für ein paar € mehr deutlich mehr gibt?
> Klingt zwar toll, is aber leider nix besonderes....





Enisra schrieb:


> Stimmt und auch wenn im Internet jeder Depp ein Test machen kann, so sind die interesanten Sparten eh die Vorschauen und Magazinartikel und die bekomm ich bestimmt nicht von Shooterking1999 der Edna bricht aus ne -20 gibt


Kann man so und so sehen. Da die GotY-Edition von Oblivion nun wirklich schon sehr, sehr lange (lt. Amazon seit 9.5.2011, also fast anderthalb Jahre) auf der Pyramide für 'nen Zehner rumdümpelt, hätte man die GotY-Edition schon als Heft-Vollversion machen können. Schon allein wenn ich die Kosten der DLC's zusammenrechne. Da ich aber nicht weiß wie genau solche Heft-Vollversionen verhandelt werden oder zustande kommen, will ich hier nicht groß meckern. Abgesehen davon hab ich die Oblivion GotY eh schon bei mir im Regal stehen ... ^^

Allerdings wirkt die "normale" Oblivion Vollversion auf mich, mit dem Hintergrundwissen der sehr preisgünstigen GotY-Edition nicht gerade wirklich kauffördernd ... wenn ich Spontankäufer wäre ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Allerdings wirkt die "normale" Oblivion Vollversion auf mich, mit dem Hintergrundwissen der sehr preisgünstigen GotY-Edition nicht gerade wirklich kauffördernd ... wenn ich Spontankäufer wäre ...


 Im Spiele-Paket dass zwischen den Publishern und PC Games ausgehandelt wurde hat vielleicht eben nur die Normal-Version den Weg gefunden, wenn dann müsste man die Redaktion diesbezüglich befragen.

Allerdings: Die GotY-Edition ist vielleicht 10 Euro günstig, aber dafür eben ohne ein PC Games-Magazin. Man muss es auch andersherum sehen...


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. September 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> und bezüglich vorschauberichte - das ist ja mittlerweile auch "massenabfertigung" geworden - nix mit alpha in ruhe im büro antesten, oder ein dialog mit den entwicklern führen - sondern antanzen zu vorführungen in denen man genauso wie zig andere die quark der pr abteilungen vorgespühlt bekommt....ausnahme vielleicht computec und crytek



Der Trend geht aber wieder zur Vorabversion. War diesen Monat etwa bei Hitman: Absolution so. Und kleinere Entwickler kommen tatsächlich auch noch mit ihrem Spiel vorab vorbei - die Großen allerdings, da hast du Recht, können das enorme Medieninteresse nur noch mit Events managen. Die sind aber auch nicht immer schlecht, gerade die deutschen Niederlassungen der Publisher stecken uns des Öfteren einfach in einen Raum mit dem vorbereiteten Spiele-PC und sagen: "Hier, macht mal, was ihr denkt!"


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. September 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> und bezüglich vorschauberichte - das ist ja mittlerweile auch "massenabfertigung" geworden - nix mit alpha in ruhe im büro antesten, oder ein dialog mit den entwicklern führen - sondern antanzen zu vorführungen in denen man genauso wie zig andere die quark der pr abteilungen vorgespühlt bekommt....ausnahme vielleicht computec und crytek


lol woher nimmst du diese "Experten-Infos"?  Gefühlt sind diese Einzeltermine zwar tatsächlich seltener als früher, aber sie kommen immer noch oft genug vor. Ich persönlich hab auch nix davon, wenn ich als einziger Redakteur bei Blizzard antanze - da ist es mir schnuppe, ob noch zehn andere Kollegen aus aller Welt dabei sind oder nicht - ich bekomme meine Infos, mein Material und meine Gespräche mit den Entwicklern ja trotzdem. Und die Crysis3-Preview zeigt doch, dass es auch noch genügend "altmodische" Entwicklerbesuche wie vor 15 Jahren gibt. Abgesehen davon kommen Entwickler oder Publisher ab und an auch bei uns vorbei und bringen Versionen mit - oder sie schicken uns einfach eine spielbare Version  vorab, das ist dank Steam einfacher denn je.


----------



## NineEleven (26. September 2012)

Oblivon is nicht wirklich ein grund für mich das Magazin zu kaufen, eher die Videos. Finde die Elder Scrolls Titel nur noch zum schnarchen - interaktives Sightseeing - muss nicht sein.
Die Previews (Hitman, AC3) und Tests (Borderlands, Dark Souls) sind sehr lesenswert. 

Mal gucken, was beim Jubileums-Special rumkommt.


----------



## Enisra (26. September 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> du meinst die deutschen printmedien geben so gut wie immer anständige wertungen zu kleineren spielen ab?


 
ähm, nein, die Aussage ist das



> im Internet jeder Depp ein Test machen kann



Außerdem, schön wenn Anständige Seiten kennst, aber wie viele Artikel haben die so?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. September 2012)

> du meinst die deutschen printmedien geben so gut wie immer anständige wertungen zu kleineren spielen ab?


Verstehe nicht ganz, wo das Problem liegt. Wir testen große und kleine, bekannte und unbekannte Spiele. Und ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, wann wir "kleinere" Spiele unfair behandelt oder abgestraft hätten. Hast Du Beispiele?


----------



## LordSaddler (26. September 2012)

Titelseite mit Klappwerbung - scheiße!
DVD nicht im DVD-Player (Fernseher) abspielbar - scheiße!


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Kann man so und so sehen. Da die GotY-Edition von Oblivion nun wirklich schon sehr, sehr lange (lt. Amazon seit 9.5.2011, also fast anderthalb Jahre) auf der Pyramide für 'nen Zehner rumdümpelt, hätte man die GotY-Edition schon als Heft-Vollversion machen können. Schon allein wenn ich die Kosten der DLC's zusammenrechne. Da ich aber nicht weiß wie genau solche Heft-Vollversionen verhandelt werden oder zustande kommen, will ich hier nicht groß meckern. Abgesehen davon hab ich die Oblivion GotY eh schon bei mir im Regal stehen ... ^^
> 
> Allerdings wirkt die "normale" Oblivion Vollversion auf mich, mit dem Hintergrundwissen der sehr preisgünstigen GotY-Edition nicht gerade wirklich kauffördernd ... wenn ich Spontankäufer wäre ...


 
Naja, Bethesda hat das vor ein paar Monaten ja wieder neu veröffentlicht, als Jubiläumsausgabe für 20-30 Euro: The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Jubiläumsausgabe: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Da werden sie sicher nicht so einfach alles für eine Heftvollversion raushauen.  Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das Addon und die DLCs vielleicht später nochmal auf einer PCG DVD zu finden sein könnten.


----------



## NineEleven (27. September 2012)

Alles in allem ein super Heftchen!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Oktober 2012)

Heft passt soweit. Aber warum macht ihr mit einer Werbebeilage (MoH Werbezettel) Werbung für euer Heft. Man könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, das sei redaktioneller Inhalt - im Endeffekt ists dann doch nur eine Werbebroschüre.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (2. Oktober 2012)

Oblivion ? Hat das nicht schon bald jeder ? Das war doch schonmal eine Heftversion. Außerdem ist es nicht die Goty - Fassung. Mir wäre es sogar lieber gewesen, wenn Arcania die Heftversion gewesen wäre, auch wenn es natürlich deutlich schlechter ist. Aber als Heftversion würde ich es mir zulegen, soll ja für zwischendurch ganz nett sein.

Edit: habe grade den Thread durchgelesen, Super !


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Oktober 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Das war doch schonmal eine Heftversion.



Nein, war es nicht. Weder bei der Konkurrenz noch bei uns.


----------



## SH-Looser (7. Oktober 2012)

Aber bei der Konkurrenz gab es den Vorgänger mit beiden Addons


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Oktober 2012)

SH-Looser schrieb:


> Aber bei der Konkurrenz gab es den Vorgänger mit beiden Addons


 
Ja gut, der ist auch schon 10 Jahre alt ^^


----------



## nuuub (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

leider hatte ich nicht die Gelegenheit die Jubiläums-Ausgabe zu ergattern, überall ausverkauft 

Bin eher ein "Shooter" Fan, das Schwert/Zauber/Dämonen setting ist nicht gerade mein Ding.

Mein erstes Spiel, welches in die Richtung geht war Skyrim. Es hat mich zwar nicht vom Hocker gehauen, auf Dauer wird es doch ein bisschen Langweilig, dennoch hab ich einige Stunden vor dem PC verbracht.

Jetzt zu meine Frage,

Würdet ihr mir empfehlen die Oblivion GOTY zu kaufen?

Da ich das Heft nicht kaufen konnte, und dort auch einige Mods vorgestellt wurden soweit ich weiß, kenne ich mich da auch nicht aus.

Welche Mods würdet ihr empfehlen? Hauptsächlich Grafik bitte, spiele lieber Vanilla was das Gameplay betrifft, da ich zu schlechte Erfahrung mit Abstürzen im Skyrim mit Mods gemacht habe.

Danke im voraus, nuuub.


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Oktober 2012)

Na, Oblivion ist der Vorgänger von Skyrim, spielt sich also sehr ähnlich. Ob dir das gefällt, musst du letztlich selbst wissen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2012)

nuuub schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider hatte ich nicht die Gelegenheit die Jubiläums-Ausgabe zu ergattern, überall ausverkauft
> 
> ...



Wenn du das Heft so im Laden nicht bekommst, dann kannst du es ja auch im Computec-Online-Shop kaufen: PC Games DVD 10/2012 - Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PCG


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (15. Oktober 2012)

> leider hatte ich nicht die Gelegenheit die Jubiläums-Ausgabe zu ergattern, überall ausverkauft


 
Unter shop.pcgames.de gibt's noch alle drei Heftvarianten (aber auch wir haben nicht mehr all zu viele Exemplare). Wenn es dir um die Mods geht, dann ist die Extended-Ausgabe empfehlenswert - da haben die Kollegen das Beste zusammengestellt, was man haben sollte (Grafik-Updates, Quests usw.)

Viel Spaß mit Oblivion!

Petra
PC Games


----------



## nuuub (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke, hab die Extended-Ausgabe bestellt.

mfg, nuuub


----------



## Blade-Ghost (17. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir ist meine Oblivion-DVD nicht funktionstüchtig. Egal in welchem Rechner (PC oder Laptop). Am BS liegt es nicht (Win 7 Pro) und die 2. DVD (Extended gekauft) funktioniert einwandfrei. Gibt es Abhilfe oder Hinweise zur Lösung dieses Probs.
Ich will doch nur zocken....


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (17. Oktober 2012)

Blade-Ghost schrieb:


> Bei mir ist meine Oblivion-DVD nicht funktionstüchtig. Egal in welchem Rechner (PC oder Laptop). Am BS liegt es nicht (Win 7 Pro) und die 2. DVD (Extended gekauft) funktioniert einwandfrei. Gibt es Abhilfe oder Hinweise zur Lösung dieses Probs. Ich will doch nur zocken....


 
Wende dich bitte an redaktion@pcgames.de - wir schicken eine Ersatz-DVD.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## nuuub (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Habe jetzt die Extended-Ausgabe bekommen, sieht sehr gut aus das ganze. Es wird sehr gut erklärt wie man die Mods installieren soll.

Eine frage hätte ich dazu noch.

Die ganzen Mods die ab Seite 162 erklärt werden, funktionieren sie auch mit der Oblivion GotY Edition? Also mit den beiden Addons "Knight of the Nine" und "Shivering Isles"?

mfg nuuub


----------



## SH-Looser (21. Oktober 2012)

Kurz und knapp:ja


----------

